# Smoked Brussel Sprouts



## GATOR240

I decided to smoke some brussel sprouts yesterday and they turned out pretty good. The pics are not the greatest.



A dozen sprouts







Some green onions







Bacon of course







Smoked for 1 hour at 250 using AMNPS w/cherry pellets





Added sprouts to the bacon grease, added a little evoo, salt and pepper and a can of chicken broth along with the onions and a pinch of sugar. Let simmer until they reach the desired tenderness then drain broth.






Served with a delmonico steak


----------



## dcecil

Very creative Denny, I like to see people doing things outside the box.  thats how I get ideas.


----------



## Geebs

Those look good. I usually do them on the weber grill pan, but in half, little olive oil and salt and pepper and throw them on the pellet grill for an hour.


----------



## Lookn4u

I love Brussel Sprouts, they look great!


----------



## GATOR240

dcecil said:


> Very creative Denny, I like to see people doing things outside the box.  thats how I get ideas.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Doug me too.  It's always good to see how someone else does things


----------



## GATOR240

Geebs said:


> Those look good. I usually do them on the weber grill pan, but in half, little olive oil and salt and pepper and throw them on the pellet grill for an hour.



Thanks Geebs. Next time throw a little bacon into the mix...everything is better with bacon!


----------



## GATOR240

Lookn4u said:


> I love Brussel Sprouts, they look great!



Thanks, Lookin. I really like them but rarely think of doing them.


----------



## foamheart

I'll give ya my secret to try. Add apple juice to a microwave steamer. Steam Sprouts for 3 to 4 mins on high. Then I shisk-a-bob them. Then smoke as long or as short as you like cause they are done. Those are little pieces of apple between 'em. I think yours look and sound great, but if you are ever on a short timer and we've all been there. Maybe the mac and cheese was just being obstinate and ya need a side. I like the rest above like sprouts!


----------



## texomakid

I've never found a Brussel Sprout that I liked. Is this a PA thing?
To be honest those look good. I don't know if it's because I'm hungry or I've had a few glasses of bourbon?
The creativity everyone has here is amazing and anything with bacon has a chance at my house.
That spouts with the steak looks very tasty.


----------



## Geebs

I had never tried them until I moved to KC and my wife’s family eats them with almost every meal. They do theirs in a sautee pan. I prefer mine to have a char to them. I also refuse to cook them inside as I find the smell of them baking lingers in the house and I hate the smell they give off, but dang do I love the flavor.


----------



## myownidaho

Those look good. We eat a lot of Brussels sprouts. One thing I would try is quickly boiling down the drained liquid and drizzling it over the top.


----------



## SmokinAl

They look pretty darn good to me Denny!
I love brussel sprouts, but never thought to try smoking them!
Al


----------



## schlotz

Spouts are a love / hate thing for many.  Unfortunately a number who do not like them stems from being served mushed over cooked versions.  Smoking them sounds wonderful and I have to try that!  

For those still not sure, try a very simple prep and learn what they really taste like.
1. Cut off the stem end and peal off the outer leaf layer. 
2. Slice in half, stem to top
3. place in a pot of boiling water with 1-2 tbs of dissolved chicken bouillon.
4. cook for 6m30s. 
5. drain then stir in 1 tbs of butter until totally melted
6. serve (if desired sprinkle a 'little' freshly grated parmesan reggiano)


----------



## GATOR240

foamheart said:


> I'll give ya my secret to try. Add apple juice to a microwave steamer. Steam Sprouts for 3 to 4 mins on high. Then I shisk-a-bob them. Then smoke as long or as short as you like cause they are done. Those are little pieces of apple between 'em. I think yours look and sound great, but if you are ever on a short timer and we've all been there. Maybe the mac and cheese was just being obstinate and ya need a side. I like the rest above like sprouts!
> 
> View attachment 363898


Foamheart, I like the sound of the apple juice and apple pieces. I will give that a try sometime.


----------



## GATOR240

texomakid said:


> I've never found a Brussel Sprout that I liked. Is this a PA thing?
> To be honest those look good. I don't know if it's because I'm hungry or I've had a few glasses of bourbon?
> The creativity everyone has here is amazing and anything with bacon has a chance at my house.
> That spouts with the steak looks very tasty.



Thank you Texomakid.   
I could take them or leave them when I was a kid. If they are mushy or overcooked as Schlotz said in his post above, they are beyond terrible. Put some extra bacon in them and.give them a try sometime for something different. I wouldn't be surprised if you liked them -with or without the bourbon!


----------



## GATOR240

Geebs said:


> I had never tried them until I moved to KC and my wife’s family eats them with almost every meal. They do theirs in a sautee pan. I prefer mine to have a char to them. I also refuse to cook them inside as I find the smell of them baking lingers in the house and I hate the smell they give off, but dang do I love the flavor.


----------



## GATOR240

Mine could have stood a little more time in the smoker and in the pan.


----------



## GATOR240

myownidaho said:


> Those look good. We eat a lot of Brussels sprouts. One thing I would try is quickly boiling down the drained liquid and drizzling it over the top.


Thanks myownidaho, normally the liquid is boiled down, but my timing was off on the meal and the meat was done well before I wanted it to be. I usually don't think of sprouts and only eat them 5 or 6 times a year...I'm going to try to change that.


----------



## browneyesvictim

My favorite vegetable!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-brussel-sprouts-with-bacon-q-view-heavy.258507/


----------



## GATOR240

SmokinAl said:


> They look pretty darn good to me Denny!
> I love brussel sprouts, but never thought to try smoking them!
> Al


Thanks Al.
They could have stood a little more smoke and a little more char but all in all they were very good. Sounds to me like you need to try this and add some of your own bacon!!


----------



## GATOR240

schlotz said:


> Spouts are a love / hate thing for many.  Unfortunately a number who do not like them stems from being served mushed over cooked versions.  Smoking them sounds wonderful and I have to try that!
> 
> For those still not sure, try a very simple prep and learn what they really taste like.
> 1. Cut off the stem end and peal off the outer leaf layer.
> 2. Slice in half, stem to top
> 3. place in a pot of boiling water with 1-2 tbs of dissolved chicken bouillon.
> 4. cook for 6m30s.
> 5. drain then stir in 1 tbs of butter until totally melted
> 6. serve (if desired sprinkle a 'little' freshly grated parmesan reggiano)


----------



## GATOR240

Thank you schlotz. That is the way I had them when I was little - got tired of them - too bland. This spruces them up a bit.  Also, a very BIG "thank you" for #6 - We went to the store specifically for the sprouts and parmesan reggiano....the cheese never made it on the sprouts. - I will not confirm or deny, that a few adult beverages played any part of the cheese being forgotten.


----------



## mike243

Looks great,Love them,I make them similar but with water and no smoke but going to fix those little mistakes asap :)


----------



## GATOR240

mike243 said:


> Looks great,Love them,I make them similar but with water and no smoke but going to fix those little mistakes asap :)



Thanks Mike,

The next time I do them I'm going to smoke them a little longer. That was the first time that I smoked them and I didn't want to overdo the smoke flavor.


----------



## GaryHibbert

We eat sprouts quite often and these sound delicious.  Definitely going to give this a try.
POINT for a great idea.
I'm also going to try the apple juice since we always steam the sprouts.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great Denny!!:)
I didn't like them when I was a Kid, but I must have acquired a taste for them since!
LOL---Your post makes it look like the Delmonico is the side & the Sprouts are the main dish.
Nice Job---Like.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240

GaryHibbert said:


> We eat sprouts quite often and these sound delicious.  Definitely going to give this a try.
> POINT for a great idea.
> I'm also going to try the apple juice since we always steam the sprouts.
> Gary



Thanks Gary, I would like to take credit for the recipe but it's not mine...although I did add the "smoke" to the recipe.:D 
Thanks for the point!


----------



## GATOR240

bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Denny!!:)
> I didn't like them when I was a Kid, but I must have acquired a taste for them since!
> LOL---Your post makes it look like the Delmonico is the side & the Sprouts are the main dish.
> Nice Job---Like.
> 
> Bear


Actually you are correct Bear, the sprouts were the main meal - I rarely think of having them and when I do, anything else turns into a side dish. Thanks for the point Bear!


----------



## dls1

texomakid said:


> I've never found a Brussel Sprout that I liked. Is this a PA thing?


----------



## dls1

I've never been able to tolerate brussel sprouts in any form, but my wife, and her extended family, that visit far too frequently, love them. So, to be accommodating, I've prepared them in countless forms, and still can't stand them. The closest I ever got to actually ever being able to tolerate them was when I trimmed, sliced, and sauteed them with some herbs, diced prosciutto, and authentic high quality balsamic vinegar. Then in struck me that all I was doing was "masking" the flavor of the cheap sprouts with very expensive prosciutto and balsamic. The wife and her family loved them, however, but I never did that again.

All that said, something occurred a several years ago that changed my attitude towards toward brussel sprouts, and no, it was not a recipe. I was reading an issue of "Scientific American" magazine on a long boring flight and there was an article regarding the difference in the DNA makeup of those who liked and disliked brussel sprouts. In short, it deals with the mutation of a specific gene, TAS2R38, and that those individuals who lack the gene variant that codes for the functioning taste receptor can eat the molecule it has evolved to interlock with, such as brussel sprouts, and won't know a thing about it. For those individuals who don't lack the variant, the reaction will be the opposite.

Well, since then, while everyone else at the table is eating brussel sprouts I can, without shame, eat something such as asparagus and , silently and smugly think that, maybe, just maybe, I might be genetically superior to all of them. ;)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I couldn't find the article that I original read but the link below is another article which gives a brief description of the topic.

https://www.theguardian.com/science/blog/2011/nov/01/brussel-sprout-gene[/QUOTE]


----------



## tropics

foamheart said:


> I'll give ya my secret to try. Add apple juice to a microwave steamer. Steam Sprouts for 3 to 4 mins on high. Then I shisk-a-bob them. Then smoke as long or as short as you like cause they are done. Those are little pieces of apple between 'em. I think yours look and sound great, but if you are ever on a short timer and we've all been there. Maybe the mac and cheese was just being obstinate and ya need a side. I like the rest above like sprouts!
> 
> View attachment 363898


Kevin I am stealing this LOL only I am putting some Bacon on mine.
Richie


----------



## tropics

Denny that plate looks great to me thanks for the post Likes 
Richie


----------



## gmc2003

Unfortunately brussel sprouts and I don't get along at all. Below is a representation of what happens when I've tried them in the past. 



Chris


----------



## GATOR240

tropics said:


> Denny that plate looks great to me thanks for the post Likes
> Richie


Thanks Richie. I think i'm going to try the sprouts with the apple juice this weekend to change it up.


----------



## tropics

GATOR240 said:


> Thanks Richie. I think i'm going to try the sprouts with the apple juice this weekend to change it up.


I did the juice in my pot be careful it burns.I did mine with some bacon
Richie
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/prime-rib-with-grilled-brussels-sprouts.276286/


----------

